# Clomid lady in waiting



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello all
I am quite new to FF and not even on clomid yet ... 2 major obstacles:

1. I need to wait for my next appointment with consultant to be arranged 
2. I need to loose another 5 pounds to reach appropriate BMI

So near yet so far...

But I keep on reading what you ladies are going through and getting very scared and frustrated at the same time because I have been waiting to try clomid for ages.

Anywho, my turn will come. In the mean time I am trying to find out what tests/hospital visits needs to be done whilst you're on clomid and I can't find anywhere on the WWW that tells me that kind of stuff.

I can glean little bits from your threads but can't work it all out. Anyone care to share your insider knowledge?

Look forward to understanding a bit more..


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Olive !!

How you doing hun ?

As far as I can work out from on here, every clinic/hospital seems to be completely different regarding monitoring you while on clomid.  I;m on 100mg to be taken from CD2 to CD6.  I have a CD12 scan and a pregnyl injection.  I don't have any blood tests.

Am sure lots of other girls will pop up soon to share their stories.

Good luck with losing that final 5 pounds - I know how hard it can be (been there!), but YOU CAN DO IT !!!!  Go Olive    

Take care hun, speak soon,

Nix


----------



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Nix 
Didn't realise it was so different for everyone... not much point in me trying to work it all out before I've even got there then!

Now, I do feel really stupid asking this question - but what does CD stand for? Is it cycle day? 


Hope you're doing OK hun and that your madness is manageable at the moment


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi Hun

i have been on clomid 50mg quite a few times my hospital never offered me and test blood test scans etc i just had to get on with them like nix said all hospitals are diffrent and offer diffrent things good luck when you start clomid and good luck loosing the 5lbs 
love lea-Annexx
PS: CD is cycle day 
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Olive
welcome to the clomid forum.
You'll get lots of support. There is a great chat thread where all the girls on clomid can have a natter, here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92576.0

At the top of the page, pinned, there are links to the diet thread also http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86852.0

and useful info links giving side effects and tips etc:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Every hospital varies as to the monitoring they offer. I only had progesterone blood tests to make sure that I was on the right dose of clomid.

If you go on the front page of FF there is an abbreviations list to all the codes etc.


xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Baby Whisper - your 2 girls are gorgeous!  And for a new clomid girlie - nice to see a success story !!!

Nix


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

thanks nix when i see a new clomid girl i do try to welcome them and give them hope with my story

lea-Anne xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Olive,

I have just started my 1st clomid cycle cd2 - cd6. I havent been offered any blood tests or monitering. I was told to go back in 8 weeks after my second try.

Sorry not much help, but i think each clinic/hospital is different

Good luck with the 5lbs   You can do it.

Huggles
Nikki xx


----------



## Olive (Apr 22, 2007)

It's really nice to hear from everyone. Thank you
I didn't realise how different it all was - I'll just have to be patient.
I have been waiting to be able to go on clomid for ages and am only being given the chance because there are different rules in the new hospital I have just transferred to. I am already feeling so desperate to even get to this stage. God knows how I'll cope when I am actually allowed to get some treatment. 
I am chomping at the bit now - which is fine as long as it doesn't contain any calories!!
Anywho, I'll be in touch soon
Lots of love xxx


----------

